# Points?



## SMDave (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't really know where to post this, but what exactly is a point? I hear things like fishing gaps between points, fishing at points, etc. are good, but what is a point?


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 2, 2007)

A point is where land protrudes into the water. The land continues down into the water, creating a ridge. Fish may hold up on the side of the ridge, especially near some structure. This gives them a place to hide and watch for food, or quickly get to deeper water if threatened.


----------

